# GGG v Canelo II *UPDATE: Rematch finalized Sept 15!



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

https://www.ringtv.com/536453-canel...ck-de-la-hoya-seeks-new-opponent-for-alvarez/

Could be a negotiation ploy but heard a lot from both teams talking the fight down the last month, maybes they want to do it in May next year.

Oscar says hes looking at Jacobs, Saunders, Charlo and Spike.

So Spike it is.


----------



## DarkForces (May 23, 2018)

they'll probably want the same tactic as before, string it out as long as possible to see if GGG gets old overnight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It might be in GGG's best interest to handle his mandatory anyways. Plus he won't be limited to the Mexican holiday schedule and can fight more than 2 times in a year span.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

How many Mexican beef tacos can Canelo eat in a calendar year?


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

If, and it"s a big If, the Canelo fight is off, then I can see GGG and BJS getting together this year. As much as I admire GGG I believe he only as Two fights left in the tank, after beating BJS, which again I believe is odds on, he will probably take on Canelo , win, and call it a day. Thats what I hope happens, I don"t want to see this grea\t fighter carrying on for too long. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

Was"nt that impressed by the article , written by Springs Toledo, in what appeared to be a very poor attempt to denigrate "Sugar" Ray Robinson. The article concentrated on how Robinson avoided some of the great fighers of that era., known as " Murderers Row" One of these was Charlie Burley , a fighter whom all the top middles avoided, Robinson included. . What so strange about that, ?Robinson and most black fighters of that era were kept away from the World titles by the Mafia, so when he eventually won the title he decided that he wanted to keep it and earn some decent money, just like many different fighters have done over the years. Like all human beings , Robinson had his flaws , but this article did nothing to convince me that Ray was"nt the "Greatest. The article appeared in this weeks issue of Boxing News. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

thegee said:


> Was"nt that impressed by the article , written by Springs Toledo, in what appeared to be a very poor attempt to denigrate "Sugar" Ray Robinson. The article concentrated on how Robinson avoided some of the great fighers of that era., known as " Murderers Row" One of these was Charlie Burley , a fighter whom all the top middles avoided, Robinson included. . What so strange about that, ?Robinson and most black fighters of that era were kept away from the World titles by the Mafia, so when he eventually won the title he decided that he wanted to keep it and earn some decent money, just like many different fighters have done over the years. Like all human beings , Robinson had his flaws , but this article did nothing to convince me that Ray was"nt the "Greatest. The article appeared in this weeks issue of Boxing News. Regards Mervyn The Gee


I'm assuming this post was meant for another thread but cheers anyway, I was trying to remember the name of this writer and that article when Hands Of Stone from Boxrec was brought up in another thread ... am I right in saying that's Springs Toledo?


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@Broxi, I don"t think so. His name is Jonathan Jackulawicg?. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Definitely going to be Spike, especially with Canelo having to cycle off some roids he might look average in there


----------



## Hystricho (May 25, 2018)

A.C.S said:


> Definitely going to be Spike, especially with Canelo having to cycle off some roids he might look average in there


And the cycle continues, Canelo fighting some stiff plodder again.
Color me surprised.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So we get Golovkin-Derevyanchenko next? Cool!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Charlo is top dog at middleweight. These two are the stars, but:
1.) Canelo is still unproven at 160 vs 160 pounders
2.) In a lot of ways (except for Jacobs) so is GGG

If GGG fights Derevyanchenko, good for him. If history is any kind of indication, he is more gun shy than usual when he steps up quality of opposition.
As for Canelo, I'm not sure it's a great idea for him to stick around at 160. I also don't know if he can still make 154. Strange times.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hystricho said:


> And the cycle continues, Canelo fighting some stiff plodder again.
> Color me surprised.


Maybe so, but historically Canelo has fought much better competition than GGG (who seems to almost exclusively fight 154 guys moving up to 160).

I get that it's a "what have you done for me lately sport", but with the exception of Canelo/Jacobs, that also applies to GGG. Again - kudos if he actually does fight Derevyanchenko. I'm skeptical of that happening, though. Maybe an older/slower/just-coming-off-of-loss Lara gets a shot. Of course, coming up from 154 because obviously.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

errsta said:


> Charlo is top dog at middleweight. These two are the stars, but:
> 1.) Canelo is still unproven at 160 vs 160 pounders
> 2.) In a lot of ways (except for Jacobs) so is GGG
> 
> ...


lol wtf

Charlo has 2 wins at 160 and they're injured Heiland and Centeno jr

And you want to say GGG's record at 160 is unproven?

Can you really not see why your post is retarded?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

errsta said:


> Maybe so, but historically Canelo has fought much better competition than GGG (who seems to almost exclusively fight 154 guys moving up to 160).
> 
> I get that it's a "what have you done for me lately sport", but with the exception of Canelo/Jacobs, that also applies to GGG. Again - kudos if he actually does fight Derevyanchenko. I'm skeptical of that happening, though. Maybe an older/slower/just-coming-off-of-loss Lara gets a shot. Of course, coming up from 154 because obviously.


Is there that much between them resume wise though?

Lara = Jacobs
Trout > Lemieux
Smith = Murray
Angulo = Geale
Ishida > Kirkland
Brook = Khan
Chavez > Rosado

Maybes Canelo has a little more depth but if we class GGGs win over Alvarez as most do then GGG probably has a better resume even if slightly.

I neglected to go into Charlo as already done ^ Charlos resume is decent but hardly stacked and that's at both weights, dudes best win is either Trout or Julian Williams.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> lol wtf
> 
> Charlo has 2 wins at 160 and they're injured Heiland and Centeno jr
> 
> ...


Injured or not - he's fighting the top contenders at 160.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

errsta said:


> Injured or not - he's fighting the top contenders at 160.


I don't know if you're trolling tbh

if not then kill your family so they can't reproduce, then kill yourself real quick


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I neglected to go into Charlo as already done ^ Charlos resume is decent but hardly stacked and that's at both weights, dudes best win is either Trout or Julian Williams.


Agreed. I'm giving Charlo props for fighting actual 160 pounders and continuing to win impressively when he steps up his level of competition. Injuries to his opponents are out of his control. What is in his (and his team's) control is the level of opposition he's facing - and I tip my hat to him for fighting legit 160 pound fighters so far.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I don't know if you're trolling tbh
> 
> if not then kill your family so they can't reproduce, then kill yourself real quick


Points for originality and edginess.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

errsta said:


> Points for originality and edginess.


You lose points for thinking Heiland and Centeno are better wins than Jacobs, Lemiuex and Alvarez

Also Heiland and Centeno were at 154 just as recent as most GGG opponents


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> You lose points for thinking Heiland and Centeno are better wins than Jacobs, Lemiuex and Alvarez
> 
> Also Heiland and Centeno were at 154 just as recent as most GGG opponents


You lose half a point in my arbitrary point keeping system that you've chosen to participate in for misspelling Lemieux.

Arguing on the internet with strangers is a cool invention. Kudos for that. #trendsetter


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

great two easy fights for both against euro level cabbies...

spike and derveychenko, unproven at the top level but have decent records for fooling the casuals, 2018 was ruined by clenelo we should have already had our part 2 and September moved on to new foes... wake me up when its 2019...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

I would be just as happy with GGG vs BJS.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Who even fucking cares? We all saw the first fight, Golovkin won clearly.

Since then we've found out Canelo is a drugs cheat and was (presumably) cheating for that fight too and still got his arse whooped.

End of the day, the guy's promoter is a crook, a weirdo cross dressing cokehead who's clearly bought off judges (118-110) and his main charge is a proven drugs cheat who got beat anyway.

Oscar and Canelo look worse and worse by the day.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> great two easy fights for both against euro level cabbies...
> 
> spike and derveychenko, unproven at the top level but have decent records for fooling the casuals, 2018 was ruined by clenelo we should have already had our part 2 and September moved on to new foes... wake me up when its 2019...


Derevyanchenko is an Olympian and world silver medallist at the amateurs and went 23-0 in WBS. Not had many fights as a pro but ran through decent fighters in Soliman and Johnson in impressive style.

It's a pretty good fight with a come forward puncher so comes with a lot of danger and a potential banana skin. Hopefully they do Saunders in a full unification instead though.

Spike was comprehensively outboxed by Saunders, lost every round and had the crap beaten out of him by Eubank Jnr so has been pretty exposed at world level. His win over Douglas seems to have people thinking he is some sort of killer but Douglas hasn't done anything impressive and already copped a beating from.Khurtsidze.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I feel taking the ggg fight would have gone some way to restoring his reputation a bit, which is in tatters.

This will certainly not help


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> great two easy fights for both against euro level cabbies...
> 
> spike and derveychenko, unproven at the top level but have decent records for fooling the casuals, 2018 was ruined by clenelo we should have already had our part 2 and September moved on to new foes... wake me up when its 2019...


I think we can all agree that derveychenko is better than Spike. Derveychenko should be a future champion in the making. Spike is European level which has been proven in his defeats to date.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I truly hope Jacobs gets the gig against Canelo, I would seriously give Canelo a lot of credit for taking that fight. Daniel has all the tools to put a serious beating on Canelo, arguably better tools than that possessed by Golovkin. Stylistically Canelo is made for Jacobs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I don't blame them. Bring on GGG and anyone from the top 5 for me. I'm sure Canelo is being milked for all he is worth here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I truly hope Jacobs gets the gig against Canelo, I would seriously give Canelo a lot of credit for taking that fight. Daniel has all the tools to put a serious beating on Canelo, arguably better tools than that possessed by Golovkin. Stylistically Canelo is made for Jacobs.


I picked Jacobs over Canelo long ago.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I picked Jacobs over Canelo long ago.


Same, unfortunately Oscar probably did as well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Same, unfortunately Oscar probably did as well.


Oskee earned the right to do what he wants IMO as he has actually been there.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Canelo strategy: If ya can't beat dem, AGE dem!!


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oskee earned the right to do what he wants IMO as he has actually been there.


Believe it or not, I like Oscar, clearly cares for his fighter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Believe it or not, I like Oscar, clearly cares for his fighter.


Everyone should like Oskee. I don't know how people don't acknowledge him more often. He has been through the ringer and came out on the winning end. I just don't understand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Everyone should like Oskee. I don't know how people don't acknowledge him more often. He has been through the ringer and came out on the winning end. I just don't understand.


I can come up with reasons why not to like him. He does care about his fighters though which I'll credit him for that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I can come up with reasons why not to like him. He does care about his fighters though which I'll credit him for that.


Why not like him? The last 2 rounds of the Tito fight. That's about it


----------



## Hystricho (May 25, 2018)

turbotime said:


> Why not like him? The last 2 rounds of the Tito fight. That's about it


Or when your wife's looking to buy new lingerie and everything's sold out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hystricho said:


> Or when your wife's looking to buy new lingerie and everything's sold out.


What he does in his personal life has no bearing on how I perceive him as a fighter. Pretty sure on his wild nights out Mayorga was busy cheating, and Oskee then whooped his ass.

I honestly think you need a wild side to be an ATG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why not like him? The last 2 rounds of the Tito fight. That's about it


Inside the boxing ring, I have no gripes. Him outside the ring is a different story


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Inside the boxing ring, I have no gripes. Him outside the ring is a different story


What did you expect. He is a ghetto kid with an abusive family :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What did you expect. He is a ghetto kid with an abusive family :lol:


True lol. Mayweather is the same.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> True lol. Mayweather is the same.


Yeah man you get to wilin' when you don't have any support system around you. Ray Leonard is another.

I do believe May had it harder just as a black, defensive boxer when he started breaking through, though. Just think, he was competing against Oskee, Pea, Holyfield, Lennox, Chavez, Roy, Toney , Tyson.

Those are rough times, and you know I'm all about Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-promoter-canelo-wants-65-35-we-want-fair-50-50-split--128535

GGG wanted a 50/50 split :lol:


----------



## Hystricho (May 25, 2018)

bballchump11 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-promoter-canelo-wants-65-35-we-want-fair-50-50-split--128535
> 
> GGG wanted a 50/50 split :lol:


50/50 seems fairer than the 65/35 Canelo offered, especially after a positive test and a draw.
I do feel sorry for Golovkin, Canelo has plenty of options for a big payday while Golovkin's only chance is the rematch.

I hope Golovkin can get a better offer but he's not really in a position where he can reject the 65/35 offer and be better off somewhere else.
Canelo is still the A-side and he's making it clear.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hystricho said:


> 50/50 seems fairer than the 65/35 Canelo offered, especially after a positive test and a draw.
> I do feel sorry for Golovkin, Canelo has plenty of options for a big payday while Golovkin's only chance is the rematch.
> 
> I hope Golovkin can get a better offer but he's not really in a position where he can reject the 65/35 offer and be better off somewhere else.
> Canelo is still the A-side and he's making it clear.


Depends what you call a payday. GGG must have twenty million in the bank now, not as rich as some top boxers but he's set for life, dude got a million for killing Vanes in four minutes, he's gonna take in about 3-5 million for any decent fight he has so he's fine really.


----------



## Hystricho (May 25, 2018)

Chatty said:


> Depends what you call a payday. GGG must have twenty million in the bank now, not as rich as some top boxers but he's set for life, dude got a million for killing Vanes in four minutes, he's gonna take in about 3-5 million for any decent fight he has so he's fine really.


What's 3-5 million compared to the 30 million that the Canelo fight likely offers?
He's a rich man, but when that much money is so close within reach then surely it must hurt if other options net so much less money, even if it's still a lot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hystricho said:


> 50/50 seems fairer than the 65/35 Canelo offered, especially after a positive test and a draw.
> I do feel sorry for Golovkin, Canelo has plenty of options for a big payday while Golovkin's only chance is the rematch.
> 
> I hope Golovkin can get a better offer but he's not really in a position where he can reject the 65/35 offer and be better off somewhere else.
> Canelo is still the A-side and he's making it clear.


I don't know about that. Canelo has been in monster ppvs with Cotto, Chavez and Mayweather. GGG couldn't get over 200k buyers against Lemiuex or Jacobs. 65/35 is just fine.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't know about that. Canelo has been in monster ppvs with Cotto, Chavez and Mayweather. GGG couldn't get over 200k buyers against Lemiuex or Jacobs. 65/35 is just fine.


He does need a dance partner though, wasn't his PPV buys rubbish against Smith, Khan and Lara?

He defo makes more than GGG though but can see a Spike fight not doing great either tbf.


----------



## Hystricho (May 25, 2018)

Chatty said:


> He does need a dance partner though, wasn't his PPV buys rubbish against Smith, Khan and Lara?
> 
> He defo makes more than GGG though but can see a Spike fight not doing great either tbf.


Canelo still earned 15-20 million dollars against Khan.
But significantly less against Lara and Smith.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He does need a dance partner though, wasn't his PPV buys rubbish against Smith, Khan and Lara?
> 
> He defo makes more than GGG though but can see a Spike fight not doing great either tbf.


Yeah but Canelo can get over 500k vs various opponents. GGG is not. He got less people to show up to the stub hub center than Ryan Garcia who fought the day before


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but Canelo can get over 500k vs various opponents. GGG is not. He got less people to show up to the stub hub center than Ryan Garcia who fought the day before


Which fight was that, Martirosyan?

If so I don't think that's a good indicator of his ticket selling cause he's sold than venue out various times. That fight was made on two weeks notice and didn't have an undercard cause Gonzalez got injured as well.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Heres hoping Canelos ppvs take a serious dive in the future.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

errsta said:


> Charlo is top dog at middleweight. These two are the stars, but:
> 1.) Canelo is still unproven at 160 vs 160 pounders
> 2.) In a lot of ways (except for Jacobs) so is GGG
> 
> ...


Charlo is top at 160lb yet GGG is unproven at the wieght?

Wow!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Which fight was that, Martirosyan?
> 
> If so I don't think that's a good indicator of his ticket selling cause he's sold than venue out various times. That fight was made on two weeks notice and didn't have an undercard cause Gonzalez got injured as well.


Yeah I figured the short notice also came into play


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-promoter-canelo-wants-65-35-we-want-fair-50-50-split--128535
> 
> GGG wanted a 50/50 split :lol:


Yeh that is pretty stupid, that said they were probably angling for a better split following Canelo's positive test. Looks like it will be a race to see who can get BJS in the ring first.


----------



## Kezza (Aug 13, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't know about that. Canelo has been in monster ppvs with Cotto, Chavez and Mayweather. GGG couldn't get over 200k buyers against Lemiuex or Jacobs. 65/35 is just fine.


So, you would agree that Wilder should accept a 35% spilt against AJ right? Like Canelo has been in monster PPV's so has AJ and just like GGG Wilder isn't a PPV draw either.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

DOM5153 said:


> Yeh that is pretty stupid, that said they were probably angling for a better split following Canelo's positive test. Looks like it will be a race to see who can get BJS in the ring first.


It's fair, Canelo is a cheating twat, and he should pay for it.

Also, BJS is not going to be a walk in the park for either guy, he might just box the ears of them.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> It's fair, Canelo is a cheating twat, and he should pay for it.
> 
> Also, BJS is not going to be a walk in the park for either guy, he might just box the ears of them.


Don't disagree that it's fair but boxing isn't fair unfortunately, Canelo still holds considerably more financial clout. Agree with your point about BJS, he'd have a fantastic chance to outpoint Canelo, at least unofficially. Golovkin is a little bit different as he closes the ring off fantastically, it would be a high level version of cat and mouse, one that BJS could conceivably pull off, albeit by a tight margin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kezza said:


> So, you would agree that Wilder should accept a 35% spilt against AJ right? Like Canelo has been in monster PPV's so has AJ and just like GGG Wilder isn't a PPV draw either.


35% is fine for Wilder


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tom Loeffler is going hard and everything he says is true. People thought Clenelo's physique looked suspect last September and earlier this year he test positive twice.

Clenelo needs GGG more than GGG needs him his reputation is tarnished. I'm also interested to see if he fights the same being tested under VADA. I'm glad Loeffler is telling it like it is.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

DLH is a diva and cross dresser. Very disappointed in the tweets he puts out.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Golden Boy will cave or come out the situation still looking bad.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I know he's just a kid in the top pic and naturally you get bigger, more refined if your train for it etc but I always chuckle when I see young Canelo pics and the size he is now with all the ped talk.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I know he's just a kid in the top pic and naturally you get bigger, more refined if your train for it etc but I always chuckle when I see young Canelo pics and the size he is now with all the ped talk.


Y'all make it seem like it's hard to get in shape.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Y'all make it seem like it's hard to get in shape.


Well it's a piece of piss for people to bulk up but boxers don't usually do it so much as they lose speed, movement, have stamina issues etc


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Y'all make it seem like it's hard to get in shape.


Yeah, I mean I don't buy the whole "mexican meat" excuse, but you can't take a picture of a teenager and couple that with a recent picture of him as a grown man and say "see! see!." Can't be that...


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

He pissed hot twice soon after those pics.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Plenty of bluff going on between camps at the moment. I think we are in for quite a bit more bullshit before something meaningful happens.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

No way in hell he gets 50/50 with Canelo. Bring on the unifications.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mauricio Sulaiman sticking his nose in it now by urging GGG to accept what was offered prior to Canelo testing positive.

https://www.boxingscene.com/wbc-prez-urges-golovkin-accept-canelos-terms--128600

Is it so hard to understand that by testing positive Canelo has stuffed GGG around and GGG is looking to be compensated for that inconvenience?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Mauricio Sulaiman sticking his nose in it now by urging GGG to accept what was offered prior to Canelo testing positive.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/wbc-prez-urges-golovkin-accept-canelos-terms--128600
> 
> Is it so hard to understand that by testing positive Canelo has stuffed GGG around and GGG is looking to be compensated for that inconvenience?


I can agree with that...

let's hope the manager can explain the same to GBP, because technically ggg should have his 35% had the 2nd fight gone on... and would have now taken a lucrative fight against saunders, jacob in a nice HBO main event... so GGG has suffered monetary losses and is not so wrong he is looking for more than original offer to make up...

60 40, at worst 55 45 to stroke canelos A side pride and still offer GGG a bit more..

too much pride on the line to expect 50/50 i guess the manager is playing pawn stars and trying to get Canelo to meet at middle with haggling games.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I can agree with that...
> 
> let's hope the manager can explain the same to GBP, because technically ggg should have his 35% had the 2nd fight gone on... and would have now taken a lucrative fight against saunders, jacob in a nice HBO main event... so GGG has suffered monetary losses and is not so wrong he is looking for more than original offer to make up...
> 
> ...


GGG would be a mug to settle for the original 35% after the inconvenience Canelo testing positive has caused him. I would be looking to be compensated too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I can agree with that...
> 
> let's hope the manager can explain the same to GBP, because technically ggg should have his 35% had the 2nd fight gone on... and would have now taken a lucrative fight against saunders, jacob in a nice HBO main event... so GGG has suffered monetary losses and is not so wrong he is looking for more than original offer to make up...
> 
> ...


I could get behind this.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Yet another reason to hate this ginger bitch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

According to 'Fat' Dan saying De La Hoya has told him "the Canelo-GGG train has left and we are negotiating with Jacobs".

Would very much like to see GGG-BJS and Canelo-Jacobs.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> According to 'Fat' Dan saying De La Hoya has told him "the Canelo-GGG train has left and we are negotiating with Jacobs".
> 
> Would very much like to see GGG-BJS and Canelo-Jacobs.


I totally agree on that. There's some good fight to make in the division and Jacobs must be taken into account.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I totally agree on that. There's some good fight to make in the division and Jacobs must be taken into account.


Absolutely. After GGG-BJS and Canelo-Jacobs I think we will know a lot more about who is going forward and who isn't.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004156663451062273Jacobs vs Alvarez

Good consolation fight!

Odlh is still a watery shit stain on boxing currently


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is really ballsy to take on a big guy like Jacobs with movement and power.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Lol at DLH saying he's moved on - yeah good on you mate, when your fighter gets done for cheating it's not really your decision to make :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is really ballsy to take on a big guy like Jacobs with movement and power.


Yeah, gotta hand it to your boy for showing balls in taking on a MW in his first fight back after being banned for drug cheating.

What a HERO :rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is really ballsy to take on a big guy like Jacobs with movement and power.


Suits your agenda


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be much happier with GGG v Saunders and Canelo v Jacobs. Winners can fight each other in May next year if need be. Better for the division all round, I think Jacobs will beat Canelo but I don't see him scoring a KO so I fear he may get robbed in that scenario.

GGG v Saunders is a great fight, I'm backing GGG but Saunders is a massive threat and may just catch Golovkin at the right time.

Charlo, Derevyanchenko and Murata are gonna get caught in the cold though as I don't see any taking a hugely competitive fight until they get either GGG or Canelo.

I guess the way they are working it is that if GGG fights Saunders it's a unification so it overrides the mandatories. If Canelo beats Jacobs then he is the WBA mandatory so if they fight in May then it's likely whoever wins the unification will have to drop the IBF and WBC titles.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Funny how after all the diva bullshit in holding belts hostage etc. getting busted for cheating has forced Clenyellow to have to fight true MWs but concidentally he & DLH HAVE "moved on" from GGG :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, gotta hand it to your boy for showing balls in taking on a MW in his first fight back after being banned for drug cheating.
> 
> What a HERO :rofl


I and I'm sure your uneducated ass thought he would fight spike instead.



thehook13 said:


> Suits your agenda


Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

If Jacobs gets this fight he must feel sorry for himself because he is on Hearn’s ”slave deal”

Jacobs is a bad matchup for Canelo.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I and I'm


What, are you a Rasta now, princess?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently it's not off now, someone wants that payday... I'd still prefer BJS first.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Golden Boy Prez: Golovkin Must Accept 57.5-42.5 By Tomorrow*​
_Golden Boy Promotions President Eric Gomez, who guides Mexican superstar Saul "Canelo" Alvarez, has lost his patience and he's not willing to waste any further time when it comes to the negotiations for a rematch with IBO, WBA, WBC middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin._​​_Gomez told ESPN that Golovkin now has a firm deadline 12 PM PST 3 PM EST on Wednesday to accept a monetary split of 57.5-42.5 - or else Golden Boy would move forward with finalizing a deal to face Daniel Jacobs on September 15th at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas._​​_"This is final," Gomez said. "We've been through everything. We've been through the hoops, the monkey bars, the slides. No more playing games. He has until noon (PT) to accept or walk away. If he walks away, good luck to him."_​​_..._​​_Canelo was suspended for a six month period by the Nevada State Athletic Commission - but he'll be cleared to fight by August 17th, and plans to fight on September 15th against Golovkin or Jacobs._​​_When they made a deal for the May date, the terms were 65-35 in favor of Canelo._​​_But when the contest fell apart, Golovkin demanded an even split of 50-50 - which caused the negotiations to fall apart._​​_Eventually, Golovkin backed away from the 50-50 demand and countered back with a split of 55-45 in Canelo's favor._​
_Now the ball is in Golovkin's court. The rematch is the biggest fight for both boxers, but Canelo will likely make $20-30 million against an alternative opponent like Jacobs - while Golovkin's options would become pretty thin in terms of securing someone who can bring an eight figure payday._​
Separately:

*Jacobs Wants More Than Golden Boy Has Offered for Canelo Fight*​
_Oscar De La Hoya has given Gennady Golovkin a deadline of noon PT on Wednesday to accept his company's proposed 57.5-42.5 financial split for a middleweight championship rematch with Canelo Alvarez._​​_If Golovkin doesn't accept Golden Boy Promotions' offer by then, Golden Boy president Eric Gomez told ESPN.com on Tuesday that he'll halt negotiations with Golovkin's promoter, Tom Loeffler, and try to finalize a fight against Daniel Jacobs. If that happens, Golden Boy also will have to increase its offer to Jacobs to make that fight for September 15 at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas._​​_BoxingScene.com has learned that Jacobs isn't willing to accept the undisclosed offer Golden Boy has made thus far for what would be an HBO Pay-Per-View main event._​​_The 31-year-old Jacobs (34-2, 29 KOs) is interested in meeting Mexico's Alvarez (49-1-2, 34 KOs) in what would be one of the two biggest fights of his career, but he believes the fight is worth more than he has been offered._​
I think Golovkin should accept a split of 42.5% That's actually a very good deal on the table there. Also, if Jacobs is pricing himself out then I'm not sure who Canelo's plan C would be. I can see Golovkin vs. Canelo II happening in September if the % split is genuinely the only issue that needs settling. I can also see Jacobs then having to either face Derev or forfeiting that IBF shot for an other fight and the IBF moving down the list again.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Golovkin Promoter: GGG Will Have Final Say on 42.5 For Canelo*

_So will...Gennady Golovkin... accept the latest - and last - offer made to him by Golden Boy Promotions for the rematch against Saul Alvarez, which would see him get a 42.5-percent split versus the Mexican star?_​​_He has till high noon tomorrow to make a decision or Golden Boy and 'Canelo' will move forward with another fight in September._​​_"It's going to be up to Gennady," said Tom Loeffler, the head of 'GGG Promotions, to BoxingScene.com. "He's in Moscow right now, he's at the opening ceremony (of the 2018 World Cup) at the invitation of Hublot and so I'm just waiting to hear back from him."_​​_..._​​_"He made it clear before that he would come down from 50-percent to 45-percent and in order to make the deal he'd give 'Canelo' the A-side treatment. We're very close, Golden Boy just came up to 42.5-percent and they made it pretty public. So Gennady is going to be the one to make the final decision just like 'Canelo' will on his side. So I'm just waiting on a response from Triple G," Loeffler said._​​_Asked when he would speak to his client, Loeffler told BoxingScene - "it's going to be early morning tomorrow because of the time difference."_​


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

42.5 ain't a bad deal, didn't he get like a 70-30 last time or something shit. I can see them pushing for a 45-55 still, especially if Jacobs ain't having none of his offer either. GBP should just do a 55-45 if they need to, they'll.still make megabucks and it'll help repair Canelos image a bit once a fight is signed for.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Plebs arent happy with the 42.5% offer.... rightfully so.... there is no pride in this business.

Even I have to admit though - Canelo brings the fans to this ppv. its a sad fact. its a generous offer and ggg would be foolish to give up a monster pay day over 2.5%


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That's a great deal. I would have stopped at 60/40


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's a great deal. I would have stopped at 60/40


That's what I'm thinking. 42.5% is better than I would have expected.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006650264051277824


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006929843513057280


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> That's what I'm thinking. 42.5% is better than I would have expected.


Better than what they were offered before...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Better than what they were offered before...


Yep


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bj-tyM5AP5a/

Per Canelo both sides have come to an agreement for September.

I tried to stay out of this thread because it's a sentimental mess with very little logical thinking.

Both would be stupid to fight anyone else next, this is the money fight to make. Hope it gets made a official soon.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Drunkenboat

Where you at hoe?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007005368646373381


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

GGG accepted now fights on!

https://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-accepts-golden-boys-revised-offer-canelo-rematch--129079


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @Drunkenboat
> 
> Where you at hoe?


canelo bout to get his head concaved in

judges still give it to canelo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> canelo bout to get his head concaved in
> 
> judges still give it to canelo


Hooky are you secretly drunkenhoe?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hooky are you secretly drunkenhoe?


Im just hoping canel-hoe stays off that jungle juice this time :evil


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Im just hoping canel-hoe stays off that jungle juice this time


Ah, na, my deal with DrunkenRetard is over a 1 year avatar bet we made over the fight happening in 2018.

@Drunkenboat, time resets, 12 month more to go, I'll give you your avatar soon.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ah, na, my deal with DrunkenRetard is over a 1 year avatar bet we made over the fight happening in 2018.
> 
> @Drunkenboat, time resets, 12 month more to go, I'll give you your avatar soon.


He better honour his bet


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like we gotta fight! :thumbsup


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I tried to stay out of this thread because it's a sentimental mess with very little logical thinking.


You overrate yourself my friend.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

So I'm assuming golovkin accepted the offer?where those motherfuckers saying triple G being mismanaged? :think1

Gol a straight up shrewd operator


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> You overrate yourself my friend.


Kurushi please, I'm like a prime Loma if he was any good.

Quit hating bud.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy days.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like GGG will be rolling the dice again in Vegas.

https://www.boxingnews24.com/2018/06/canelo-vs-golovkin-ii-rematch-will-be-at-t-mobile-arena/

"Golovkin's promoter Tom Loeffler says the rematch will be right back at the T-Mobile Arena, which means GGG will need to take his chances with the Nevada State Athletic Commission assigned judges".


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG better goddamn win. If he don't he ain't gon have no face left...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG gave his last good fight, he coming to cash out and give clenelo his soul...and the new....


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

double post


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I just hope the scores reflect the actual fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I just hope the scores reflect the actual fight.


Course it will, and do I have a bridge in Noo Yawk to sell you......:deal


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the first fight was really close, I can’t remember what I scored it but watched it twice and thought it wasn’t a clear cut decision. Great to see the rematch is on. Hopefully a more definitive winner this time.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

lets hope clenelo's balls stay in the right place this time


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> lets hope clenelo's balls stay in the right place this time


Oh SHIT, you replaced your keyboard?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GGG ain't gonna lose a lot here. Canelo has a lot more to lose. If Golovkin loses he goes out with most saying he was past best, should have won the first fight and he goes out with the joint 'record' for defences and twenty million up or whatever he makes.

If Canelo loses he's brandished a drug cheat who now looks worse since he was caught, had paid of judges and has to work his way back up in difficult fights. He'll still be a huge draw but he'll be in a minor rebuild mode in terms of mainstream appeal.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> GGG ain't gonna lose a lot here. Canelo has a lot more to lose. If Golovkin loses he goes out with most saying he was past best, should have won the first fight and he goes out with the joint 'record' for defences and twenty million up or whatever he makes.
> 
> If Canelo loses he's brandished a drug cheat who now looks worse since he was caught, had paid of judges and has to work his way back up in difficult fights. He'll still be a huge draw but he'll be in a minor rebuild mode in terms of mainstream appeal.


drug cheat lol, clenelo already has the monickers anyways being at the highest level this will always come back to haunt him regardless of how innoncent he may or may have not been.

I really didn't care if the fight happened as well due to the fact that Canelo already showed he is the superior boxer and technician in there. GGG is only able to destroy cabbies but steps into a real fight and he's content in landing mostly jabs to stay relevant. GGG lacked any real meaninful shots in comparison to how canelo was lighting him up in every round with hard counters of the power punching variety dissuading GGG from realizing his "mexican style" in fear of getting lit up even more!

I'm excited to see if GGG can do something different as Canelo will be ready to give him another lesson in boxing, or will we see the same mechanical face first jabber, air punching style with no intention of imposing himself as he was able to the many cabbie victims and overmatched junior middle weights.

Time will only tell.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> GGG ain't gonna lose a lot here. Canelo has a lot more to lose. If Golovkin loses he goes out with most saying he was past best, should have won the first fight and he goes out with the joint 'record' for defences and twenty million up or whatever he makes.
> 
> If Canelo loses he's brandished a drug cheat who now looks worse since he was caught, had paid of judges and has to work his way back up in difficult fights. He'll still be a huge draw but he'll be in a minor rebuild mode in terms of mainstream appeal.


:deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> drug cheat lol, clenelo already has the monickers anyways being at the highest level this will always come back to haunt him regardless of how innoncent he may or may have not been.
> 
> I really didn't care if the fight happened as well due to the fact that Canelo already showed he is the superior boxer and technician in there. GGG is only able to destroy cabbies but steps into a real fight and he's content in landing mostly jabs to stay relevant. GGG lacked any real meaninful shots in comparison to how canelo was lighting him up in every round with hard counters of the power punching variety dissuading GGG from realizing his "mexican style" in fear of getting lit up even more!
> 
> ...


Lol, Canelo could get knocked out and you'd still have him winning wouldn't you?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lol, Canelo could get knocked out and you'd still have him winning wouldn't you?


A knockout is hard to argue otherwise, let's not jump to extremes here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> GGG ain't gonna lose a lot here. Canelo has a lot more to lose. If Golovkin loses he goes out with most saying he was past best, should have won the first fight and he goes out with the joint 'record' for defences and twenty million up or whatever he makes.
> 
> If Canelo loses he's brandished a drug cheat who now looks worse since he was caught, had paid of judges and has to work his way back up in difficult fights. He'll still be a huge draw but he'll be in a minor rebuild mode in terms of mainstream appeal.


I don't know why you give Doc shit when you're biased as hell.

Why are you worried about what any of these guys "have to lose" career wise?

The first fight was fairly close, this is the fight to make at 160 right now, as fans we all win.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't know why you give Doc shit when you're biased as hell.
> 
> Why are you worried about what any of these guys "have to lose" career wise?
> 
> The first fight was fairly close, this is the fight to make at 160 right now, as fans we all win.


I'm not worried, I was following the conversation where posters were making out Golovkin had a lot to lose after prolonged negotiations but he doesn't.

It's a decent enough fight, would have personally preferred others over it though. I seen enough in the first fight to have had Golovkin winning clearly and would have preferred Saunders or Charlo. Even a Jacobs rematch was deserved over Canelo imo but it's still a tip fight so I'll be tuning in.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

At least it looks like maybe at least one neutral judge that hasnt had any controversial errors has been appointed.Seems like Fishnets has finally gone straight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I know he's just a kid in the top pic and naturally you get bigger, more refined if your train for it etc but I always chuckle when I see young Canelo pics and the size he is now with all the ped talk.


Err.. the picture of him as a kid shows that he has good genetics for building muscle.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well it's a piece of piss for people to bulk up but boxers don't usually do it so much as they lose speed, movement, have stamina issues etc


That's because boxers usually just don't cut as much weight and eat more. If you lift weights you improve speed, movement and stamina. Because boxers are generally retarded when it comes to lifting weights they usually just get fat as they move up. You see what happens when fighters lift weights properly when they move up weight divisions - Jones, Hopkins, Haye, Holyfield etc.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think fighting GGG after knee surgery in May is a bad idea. He won't be mobile enough and GGG will eat his ass alive. Wait and see.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

We're going to have to add another "G" to Golovkin's nickname. Guy is a bonfide G. Gets around 45% against a-side Canelo and mugs off Saunders in the process. He's got two wins against Canelo now and took BJ's 0 in the same negotiation.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> We're going to have to add another "G" to Golovkin's nickname. Guy is a bonfide G. Gets around 45% against a-side Canelo and mugs off Saunders in the process. He's got two wins against Canelo now and took BJ's 0 in the same negotiation.


Didn't just get _around_ 45%. According to him he got 45%.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ive-45-percent-of-canelo-alvarez-fight-payout

"It was the principle of the matter, 45 percent for me, not 35 or 42.5, just 45," Golovkin said, "Good deal, very happy."

Dan Rafael noted the details of the contract haven't been officially released, but Golovkin made it clear he will earn 45 percent after taking home just 30 percent of the split in the last fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

GGG continues to give Canelo stick.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo can walk to the ring last. Canelo can be introduced last. The important thing is who leaves the ring last, and that will be me, as world champion, the people's champion. See you at the Big Drama Show.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Canelo can walk to the ring last. Canelo can be introduced last. The important thing is who leaves the ring last, and that will be me, as world champion, the people's champion. See you at the Big Drama Show.


i saw the poster for GGG Canelo.. canelo just hiding in the background while GGG looks like a boss holding his 2 belts.

i think all this first and last shit is a bunch of bs.

ps: why does this board feel slow since the shutdown? users have moved on @Bogotazo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> i
> 
> i think all this first and last shit is a bunch of bs.


Its not really BS.... its boxing tradition - the champion always enters last. Even if the challenger is the favourite and a bigger personality. Just golden boy love to insult those they do business with as well the wider public. I swear karma will reach this business eventually.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo looks in good shape for this early in camp.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650447998667271



Fucking Canelo power. GGG better be training this hard...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650447998667271



Fucking Canelo power. GGG better be training this hard...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650447998667271
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Canelo power. GGG better be training this hard...


He will. And he took Canelo's hardest punch in the first fight like it was a mosquito


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> He will. And he took Canelo's hardest punch in the first fight like it was a mosquito


Change your avatar hoe.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> He will. And he took Canelo's hardest punch in the first fight like it was a mosquito


To be fair neither guy made a dent in each other. Both have sturdy chins.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> He will. And he took Canelo's hardest punch in the first fight like it was a mosquito


He didn't like the body shots


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Robert Garcia offering some great insights on the cornermen in Canelo and GGG's corner.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He didn't like the body shots


I fucking hate hearing this so much. Who _does _like it to the body? Somehow I see that line a lot when referencing Golovkin. Might as well say he doesn't like getting kicked in the nuts either. Nobody likes it to the body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> I fucking hate hearing this so much. Who _does _like it to the body? Somehow I see that line a lot when referencing Golovkin. Might as well say he doesn't like getting kicked in the nuts either. Nobody likes it to the body.


He reacts to them similar to how Kovalev didn't. It wasn't until Ward came when he really paid for it. Most fighters don't like them, but we can notice it more for certain fighters.

Like Clottey doesn't seem fazed by them while Maidana does.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He reacts to them similar to how Kovalev didn't. It wasn't until Ward came when he really paid for it. Most fighters don't like them, but we can notice it more for certain fighters.
> 
> Like Clottey doesn't seem fazed by them while Maidana does.


No, he doesn't. But see what you want to see.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He reacts to them similar to how Kovalev didn't. It wasn't until Ward came when he really paid for it. Most fighters don't like them, but we can notice it more for certain fighters.
> 
> Like Clottey doesn't seem fazed by them while Maidana does.


Floyd also didn't seemed fazed by them. Castillo, Cotto, and Maidana landed some hard body shots on him and he didn't seem that much bothered by them.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> No, he doesn't. But see what you want to see.


I know I saw Canelo land a liver shot that made GGG's eyes go wide open and rush to clinch. And I know Danny Jacobs had his ribs bruised after their fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Floyd also didn't seemed fazed by them. Castillo, Cotto, and Maidana landed some hard body shots on him and he didn't seem that much bothered by them.


True and Oscar landed some good ones also.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know I saw Canelo land a liver shot that made GGG's eyes go wide open and rush to clinch. And I know Danny Jacobs had his ribs bruised after their fight.


When was the shot you're referencing? And having bruised ribs doesn't mean you don't like it to the body anymore than anyone else. I mean shit, a grown man is punching you on the ribs, you probably should be getting bruised.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> When was the shot you're referencing? And having bruised ribs doesn't mean you don't like it to the body anymore than anyone else. I mean shit, a grown man is punching you on the ribs, you probably should be getting bruised.







1:42. You'll notice the change in demeanor while watching the full round instead of highlights


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 1:42. You'll notice the change in demeanor while watching the full round instead of highlights


It was a good shot no doubt. I think it was overstated somewhat. I obviously don't let the commentators influence me because they tend to miss or exaggerate how much a shot actually lands. Nothing there gave me any indication that he shares the same tendencies that Kovalev does. And idk if GGG's trunks were high or that he leaned into the shot, but it actually appears to be pretty low. His glove lands between the GGG and Hublot. So yeah you'll definitely feel getting hit in that area.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-golovkin-t-change-his-style-ill-remove-all-doubt--130707


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin 30-Day Weight For Canelo Rematch - 168.3-Pounds


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo's at 167.4.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Both men are on track but the under card is still not finalized per boxrec.

Anybody know of any updates. Is Lemmy vs. Spike really going to happen? Why isn't Muniga showing up any more?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> Canelo's at 167.4.


:cheers

Source


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A SNEAK PEAK OF GENNADY GOLOVKIN'S STRENGTH & CONDITIONING WORKOUT FOR CANELO REMATCH!






"GGG has already reached his limit." - Canelo vs GGG 2






"You lied to your fans!" - Canelo vs GGG 2 (press conference)






https://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-ill-look-ko-golovkin-from-very-first-round-rematch--130926


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Muff said:


> Canelo's at 167.4.


In 2017 when canelo was accidently taking clenbuterol he was reported as around 175 30 days out.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> To be fair neither guy made a dent in each other. Both have sturdy chins.


You were at the bar getting another drink when Golovkin belted Alverez's head back into the second row!? To his credit Alvarez stayed on his feet but was rocked hard, when he was trying to nod as if it didn't effect him, his eyes were rolled back in his head...Alvarez recovered impressively quickly though and continued to make a fight of it. Point is, at least one of them received a fairly substantial dent to their chin.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was drunk and saw the fight from maybe the 7th round on. I swear to you GGG won that fight. A crowd full of Mexicans boo'd Canelo when he was interviewed and everyone knew fanboy or not that GGG won.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hate seeing old fighters lose, but I feel Canelo might take this one. He is more sophisticated and can fight going backwards. For whatever reason I don't know if GGG is as motivated as he should be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I was drunk and saw the fight from maybe the 7th round on. I swear to you GGG won that fight. A crowd full of Mexicans boo'd Canelo when he was interviewed and everyone knew fanboy or not that GGG won.


That was your problem then. Rounds 1-3 were a white wash for Canelo.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That was your problem then. Rounds 1-3 were a white wash for Canelo.


How did you score it? Most imo felt GGG won.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

We can't forget Son of Judges Clenelo somehow got a draw against Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> How did you score it? Most imo felt GGG won.


I scored it a draw


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

It's been kind of unfortunate that we have hardly seen anything from GGG's camp, but I feel pretty confident that they are gonna show up with an awesome game plan.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Clenelo is acting all offended and shit when he's the one who tested positive and backed outta the Cinco de Mayo date in April. He is very ignorant and I really hope GGG wins.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm starting to think we might have a Kovalev in the camp for Ward rematch with Canelo here. Now he's talking about not wanting to even do a face off with Golovkin cause he's so mad at him. Seems like he might be too worked up from all the stuff surrounding the failed drug tests and it will effect him mentally in camp and will in the fight. I think I might lean towards Golovkin in this one


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It comes as no surprise RING have announced their middleweight title will be decided between GGG and Canelo :

https://www.ringtv.com/542934-ring-...title-on-the-line-in-canelo-golovkin-rematch/

_"We posed the question to the Ratings Panel, which, in a landslide, voted in favor the magazine's 160-pound championship being up for grabs when the two stars clash at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas". _


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Clenelo is saying he ll stay toe to toe facing Golovking this time and that he ll knock him out too...do any of you seriously believe that? Or he ll stick to the same plan as the the 1st one...


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

desertlizard said:


> Clenelo is saying he ll stay toe to toe facing Golovking this time and that he ll knock him out too...do any of you seriously believe that? Or he ll stick to the same plan as the the 1st one...


Same plan as last time.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You were at the bar getting another drink when Golovkin belted Alverez's head back into the second row!? To his credit Alvarez stayed on his feet but was rocked hard, when he was trying to nod as if it didn't effect him, his eyes were rolled back in his head...Alvarez recovered impressively quickly though and continued to make a fight of it. Point is, at least one of them received a fairly substantial dent to their chin.


Bullshit, his head barely rocked back at all, and he wasn't visibly hurt at any point.

The most hurt anyone looked in that fight was GGG after taking a nasty body shot and visibly backing up as a result.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

DynamicMoves said:


> Same plan as last time.


Yea cant honestly see him coming forward tbh


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I heard the price for this one is $85. Wtf! Im not paying that. I will go to the theater however. Not as nice as watching it at home but still be fun


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I heard the price for this one is $85. Wtf! Im not paying that. I will go to the theater however. Not as nice as watching it at home but still be fun


Yeh fuck that! It's $39.95 in Aus (UFC 228 $54.95 for reference)

Find youself a pub that's showing it and watch there.
You could have a heaps good arvo down the pub putting less than $85 over the bar..


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

GlassJaw said:


> I heard the price for this one is $85. Wtf! Im not paying that. I will go to the theater however. Not as nice as watching it at home but still be fun


what?? shit is for free here


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Seems like we have waited a long time for the rematch. Probably because we have.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> Seems like we have waited a long time for the rematch. Probably because we have.


What are you trying to say?
That it's been like a year since they last fought?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

JDK said:


> What are you trying to say?
> That it's been like a year since they last fought?


Well the anniversary is only about 11 days away.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TFG said:


> Bullshit, his head barely rocked back at all, and he wasn't visibly hurt at any point.
> 
> The most hurt anyone looked in that fight was GGG after taking a nasty body shot and visibly backing up as a result.


Can't be fucked arguing with dickheads in the WBF but I guess we were watching different fucking fights, yeah?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Can't be fucked arguing with dickheads in the WBF but I guess we were watching different fucking fights, yeah?


Poor dberry. Didnt think easy defeat was in your nature


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Poor dberry. Didnt think easy defeat was in your nature


What the fuck are you in about, you fucken stooge?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Can't be fucked arguing with dickheads in the WBF but I guess we were watching different fucking fights, yeah?


His head moves with the force of the punch, where are you seeing his eyes roll back into his head and where at any point is he visibly hurt?

Despite the common myth uttered by commentators, shaking your head after being hit clean, usually means you're not actually hurt.

Golovkin showed signs of being hurt after the body shots, Canelo just took a hard shot and shook it off like it was nothing.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

TFG said:


> His head moves with the force of the punch, where are you seeing his eyes roll back into his head and where at any point is he visibly hurt?
> 
> Despite the common myth uttered by commentators, shaking your head after being hit clean, usually means you're not actually hurt.
> 
> Golovkin showed signs of being hurt after the body shots, Canelo just took a hard shot and shook it off like it was nothing.


Lets settle this

They're both hard as fuck, there's a similar video of GGG taking a wiked head shot off Canelo and just marching forward.

These two cunts are machines


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TFG said:


> His head moves with the force of the punch, where are you seeing his eyes roll back into his head and where at any point is he visibly hurt?
> 
> Despite the common myth uttered by commentators, shaking your head after being hit clean, usually means you're not actually hurt.
> 
> Golovkin showed signs of being hurt after the body shots, Canelo just took a hard shot and shook it off like it was nothing.


Golovkin wasn't hurt by any body shot. Canelo was never hurt either, both have solid mandables and took their shots without much budging.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Can't be fucked arguing with dickheads in the WBF but I guess we were watching different fucking fights, yeah?


That is a huge shot and it lands near enough to flush. It is certainly testament to Canelo's punch resistance. His ear would have been ringing for hours. It's a wonder his ear drum didn't burst.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> what?? shit is for free here


You live in the UK? Crazy how that works. When you lot have PPV like Joshua over there, its free here and when we have PPV it's free there.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

GlassJaw said:


> You live in the UK? Crazy how that works. When you lot have PPV like Joshua over there, its free here and when we have PPV it's free there.


Mexico, Most fights are for free but not live actually


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

I usually have a favorite in a fight who I root for to win, but in this one, I'm about as neutral as can be. I like both fighters and it's a shame one of them will likely lose this time around. I don't think the boxing world will accept another draw. I just hope whichever fighter wins, does so in clear fashion and there's no controversy.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Build up is so different to the first fight. First fight it was respectful. This time it is bordering on spiteful.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Deontay Wilder's brother Marsellos is on the under card.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Looked up Wilder's brother's opponent and he is a 39 year old with only one fight. Sounds kind of odd?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Golovkin wasn't hurt by any body shot. Canelo was never hurt either, both have solid mandables and took their shots without much budging.


I don't agree, I'll find the shot later.

Golovkin gets countered hard to the body and immediately backs up and lowers his hands. It was mentioned in the commentary and by Canelo after the fight.

If you back up and lower your hands after a body shot, you are hurt, that was the most anyone was visibly hurt in that fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TFG said:


> I don't agree, I'll find the shot later.
> 
> Golovkin gets countered hard to the body and immediately backs up and lowers his hands. It was mentioned in the commentary and by Canelo after the fight.
> 
> If you back up and lower your hands after a body shot, you are hurt, that was the most anyone was visibly hurt in that fight.


I know which shot and I don't think he was hurt at all, he moves with the punch so as not to absorb the full impact hence stepping backwards and bringing his hand down, watch past that and his next movement is walking forward towards Canelo and pushing him backwards. It's no different to the one posted of Canelo taking a shot, rolling his head and then coming back, it's just it's with a body shot and you can't roll that so have to step backwards to do so.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I know which shot and I don't think he was hurt at all, he moves with the punch so as not to absorb the full impact hence stepping backwards and bringing his hand down, watch past that and his next movement is walking forward towards Canelo and pushing him backwards. It's no different to the one posted of Canelo taking a shot, rolling his head and then coming back, it's just it's with a body shot and you can't roll that so have to step backwards to do so.


We will have to agree to disagree.

It's a completely different reaction to how he reacted to body shots through the fight, I don't see him move with the punch either, it's a clean counter to the body. He recovers quickly, but that's the most visibly hurt anyone was in the fight. Looking at the shots, how and where it lands, it makes sense that it'd hurt him. Canelo is lethal to the body.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Not long now folks. Bring on the weekend.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Not long now folks. Bring on the weekend.


Meet me at the Sandbelt...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Meet me at the Sandbelt...


My fireproof suit and helmet are at the cleaners.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

I want GGG to win but the cynic in me says canelo on points


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Will there be another 24/7 or was it just the one that is already out?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Just rewatched the first fight and must admit I think if Golovkin doesn't improve upon that performance has going to be on the losing end of a decision. Lack of bodywork, too much aggression, too many wayward right hands, not enough cutting off of the ring. I might be being too critical but he needs more than aggression and work rate to get through this fight. He needs to mix his punches up better and cut off the ring, he can't allow Canelo to dictate the pace or where the fight is fought, keep the pressure up but don't give Canelo the opportunity to escape by being overly aggressive and subsequently being off balance. When Canelo launches those combos, take a step back or tie up, don't get caught in no man's land. Don't load up on punches to the head, aim for the chest and vary the speed of the punches, feint the jab to keep Canelo guessing, don't throw single punches or lazy jabs..... I think I'm a nervous wreck ahead of this fight, really want Golovkin to take this but my head is actually saying Canelo.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@DOM5153, unless GGG as faded completely I think he will beat Canelo. This is going to be hard graft for both fighters, but seeing how disappointed GGG was when the draw result was announced I think he will up his game . Canelo is a fine fighter, but I believe GGG as his number, so I am looking for a clear U/D for GGG this time. Regards MervynThe Gee


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

GGG by complete and utter domination. Like the first fight.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Pic of Canelo's No Boxing No Life gloves during one of the fights tonight. Seemed like Abel had every reason to say something.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is looking great


__
http://instagr.am/p/BntbjPvHqIe/


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@bballchump11, so is GGG , and I know who I prefer. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is looking great
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BntbjPvHqIe/







What do you think of these comments from Teddy?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thegee said:


> @bballchump11, so is GGG , and I know who I prefer. Regards Mervyn The Gee


I haven't see GGG training yet. There hasn't been much posted.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broxi said:


> What do you think of these comments from Teddy?


I've been looking at Canelo's physique and trying to interpret it for myself over the past couple of weeks. He does look smaller than he did for the first fight, but he looks in better shape for a boxer.

He had larger shoulders, neck and traps before. Now he looks more cut, with a slimmer waist and more definition. So it looks like they're aiming for more speed and endurance in this fight. The question of whether this is just him post clenbeterol, and I think that's a fair thing to ask. We really don't know.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been looking at Canelo's physique and trying to interpret it for myself over the past couple of weeks. He does look smaller than he did for the first fight, but he looks in better shape for a boxer.
> 
> He had larger shoulders, neck and traps before. Now he looks more cut, with a slimmer waist and more definition. So it looks like they're aiming for more speed and endurance in this fight. The question of whether this is just him post clenbeterol, and I think that's a fair thing to ask. We really don't know.


There's a chance they were trying to train for Golovkins power in the last fight too and that not fearing it so much going into the 2nd fight, they can focus on just outboxing and movement this time around.. it's suspicious though and Teddy as usual jumps in with both size 9s with what he thinks.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is looking great
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BntbjPvHqIe/


That footage is old

This is how he looks:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BnsSXfMFfsL/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broxi said:


> There's a chance they were trying to train for Golovkins power in the last fight too and that not fearing it so much going into the 2nd fight, they can focus on just outboxing and movement this time around.. it's suspicious though and Teddy as usual jumps in with both size 9s with what he thinks.


Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking too about GGG's power. They might have wanted the power to get his respect and be sturdy enough to handle GGG's power.

And yeah Teddy doesn't use much subtly. If something a little suspicious, it's an outright conspiracy to him. If Pacquiao vs Horn is a slightly close, then it's a robbery to him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> That footage is old
> 
> This is how he looks:
> 
> ...


How old is it? I figured it wasn't from today.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> How old is it? I figured it wasn't from today.


Not sure about all of it, but some is from their first fight, in particular the clip where he's wearing the black sleeveless hoodie.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Not sure about all of it, but some is from their first fight, in particular the clip where he's wearing the black sleeveless hoodie.


I gotcha thanks. I saw it posted on instagram from one of those boxing pages. So I figured it was recent.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

What’s everyone’s thoughts on Lemieux VS O’Sulivan??? 

I’m looking to have a bit of a punt to flip a quick $20 into something more but haven’t looked into it any more than the odds. 

Lemieux favourite at $1.43 with O’Sulivan at $2.71.

$1.43 looks appealing for a favourite


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on Lemieux VS O'Sulivan???
> 
> I'm looking to have a bit of a punt to flip a quick $20 into something more but haven't looked into it any more than the odds.
> 
> ...


I would have thought there was value in Lemieux at $1.43. But he looked drained and humorless at the weigh in. Almost like he didn't want to be there. To me that wasn't a good sign. But surely he will prove too good for Spike?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Well damn


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oh shit. just tuned in. what the fuck happened. dam.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

i thought it would start in about 10 mins at the earliest.


----------

